# 25% off any one physical book



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Similar to an earlier deal, but this is new. Use coupon code "25offbook"

I have had my eye on this for awhile, and I doubt it will ever come out on Kindle. So I picked it up:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2015)

Apparently it's good until December 14th   Yay can use for Christmas shopping


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This offer has been extended through December 15th (ends just before midnight PST).

Terms & Conditions:



> ▪ To use this promotion, you must enter "25OFFBOOK" at checkout under the "Gift cards & promotional codes" section to receive 25% off any ONE (1) book, with a maximum discount of $10.
> 
> ▪ The discount will be applied to the highest priced book in your order.
> 
> ...


----------

